# My Gold Gourami



## Fishaholic (Jan 16, 2012)

Does anyone know if this is a male or female? Would also be interested in hearing from people who have them about what kinds of fish you keep them with, or any other information.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

How old is the Gourami? When they are mature, a male will have a longer, pointed dorsal fin and a female will have a shorter more rounded one.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 16, 2012)

Not sure of the age, I've had the fish for less than a month and it's about 2.5".


----------



## Noeler48 (Feb 10, 2012)

Not sure what sex it is but I have a couple of gouramis two are gold like yours... I keep them with angel fish upside down catfish. Weather loaches corys.. Some people say there aggresize but mine seem to be very peace full, am think of adding more deferent types in hope iv helped...


----------

